# Geforce4 MX 440 unter Win98 unscharf



## Deemax (14. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

seit ich die Geforce4 MX440 habe ist die Windowsoberfläche (98SE) ziemlich unscharf. Die Schrift ist eine wenig verwischt und ich habe schon alle Möglichkeiten (Bildwiederh., neue Treiber usw. ) ausprobiert um das Problem zu beheben. 
Unter den Spielen ist alles bestens. 

Woran kanns liegen?


----------



## goela (14. Juni 2002)

Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die Spiele eine geringere Auflösung verwenden als Du bei Win98 eingestellt hast und diese dort Dein Monitor eine höhere Frequenz darstellen kann. Schon mal eine kleinere Auflösung in Win98 probiert?


----------



## Moartel (19. Juni 2002)

So was hatten wir schon mal. Es ist möglich dass dein Monitorkabel nicht ganz ok ist, dass die Stecker von Graka/Kabel kaputt sind oder auch dass deine Graka von Haus aus unscharf ist (bei sehr hohen Auflösungen haben das manche).


----------

